# Seguimento Sul - Julho 2016



## jonas_87 (1 Jul 2016 às 09:08)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jul 2016 às 23:19)

Boas,
A noite segue fresca com vento fraco de NW e *19,1ºC
*
Segundo a previsão automática do IPMA para Arronches a temperatura pode chegar aos *41ºC *no domingo* *


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jul 2016 às 15:15)

Boas,
Dia já bem quentinho, vento praticamente nulo e algumas nuvens vão surgindo a leste...
Tatual: *34,7ºC *


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jul 2016 às 00:00)

Boas,
Máx: *35,6ºC*
Min: *12,1ºC
*
Amanhã devo ter uma nova máxima do ano...

A noite segue muito agradável...
Tatual: *22ºC*


----------



## Rachie (3 Jul 2016 às 11:07)

Bom dia. Primeiro dia de férias em Martim Longo com esta bela recepção às 11 da manhã 






Próxima paragem: praia :-)

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 HD através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jul 2016 às 13:07)

Boas,
Torradeira ligada, nem se pode ir à rua, que inferno 
*36,2°C *


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jul 2016 às 14:17)

*38,3ºC *


----------



## PTG (3 Jul 2016 às 14:47)

Hoje o dia promete. Depois de uma mínima de 25,9°C. Neste momento já estão 34,1°C. Imagino que à volta de Portalegre os 40°C facilmente serão ultrapassados.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Jul 2016 às 14:47)

Verdadeiro forno em Serpa. *40,7°C*, neste momento.
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IBEJASER2


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jul 2016 às 14:53)

Às 14h00 já estavam várias localidades com mais de 38,0 ºC:

Santarém (Fonte Boa) - 38,1 ºC
Évora - 38,4 ºC
Beja - 38,1 ºC

IPMA


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jul 2016 às 15:10)

13 UTC (14h)

Viana do Alentejo: 40,1ºC
Oriola, Portel: 39,9ºC
Elvas: 39ºC
Neves Corvo, Castro Verde: 39ºC


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jul 2016 às 15:15)

*39,2ºC  *


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jul 2016 às 15:19)

joralentejano disse:


> *39,2ºC  *



Faço ideia a torradeira por aí, ainda para mais com o UV tão elevado.
Um perigo.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Jul 2016 às 15:22)

Tiagolco disse:


> Verdadeiro forno em Serpa. *40,7°C*, neste momento.
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IBEJASER2


*41,1°C*
(Dados do meteoalentejo)


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Jul 2016 às 15:28)

joralentejano disse:


> *39,2ºC  *


Boa tarde,
Bem quentinho por aí, se calhar deves chegar ou ultrapassar os 40ºc...
Por aqui algum vento e a temperatura em queda *35.5*ºc.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jul 2016 às 15:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Faço ideia a torradeira por aí, ainda para mais com o UV tão elevado.
> Um perigo.


Só se está bem em casa com tudo fechado...
Praticamente não há vento e ainda dá uma sensação mais quente  


Davidmpb disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Bem quentinho por aí, se calhar deves chegar ou ultrapassar os 40ºc...
> Por aqui algum vento e a temperatura em queda *35.5*ºc.


é bem possível...
*39,7ºC *
O carro marca *41ºC *à sombra


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Jul 2016 às 15:35)

Bom, entretanto vão aparecendo muitas nuvens de desenvolvimento no céu, que por vezes já tapam o sol.


----------



## AnDré (3 Jul 2016 às 16:07)

Entretanto já várias EMAs ultrapassaram os 40ºC.

Às 14h UTC (15h):

*41,1ºC - Viana do Alentejo*
41,0ºC - Portel, Oriola
40,8ºC - Mora
40,5ºC - Tomar, Valdonas
40,2ºC - Elvas
40,1ºC - Alvega

E mais uma dúzia de estações na casa dos 39ºC. Vamos ver se ultrapassam também os 40ºC.


----------



## Agreste (3 Jul 2016 às 18:04)

dia quente mas pra nós aqui junto a praia, as noites é que preocupam. Muito calor!


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jul 2016 às 18:42)

Estremoz: máxima de 38,6 ºC

Pela hora do almoço consultei a previsão horária do IPMA e só estava prevista trovoada para Vendas Novas...


----------



## trepkos (3 Jul 2016 às 18:43)

Aqui em évora deve andar agora nos 39 graus. Há boas trovoadas, em espanha.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jul 2016 às 19:23)

Boas,
Max: *40,6°C*
Min: *15,7°C *

Tatual: *36,9°C *
Boas células em Espanha


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jul 2016 às 19:42)

Apesar da poeira já começo a conseguir ver as torres das células que estão em Espanha.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Jul 2016 às 19:46)

Pois boas células em Espanha como sempre, aqui nem o cheiro delas.
O ECM até previa hoje de tarde alguma precipitação, algo que não se veio a verificar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jul 2016 às 20:58)

Boas, por aqui, dia com muita poeira e calor de dia e inferno à noite. 

Máxima: 33.0ºC
mínima: 24.2ºC (mínima mais alta do ano)

Só, espero que não caia nem 1 pinga do céu, para não sujar novamente o carro.


----------



## Rachie (3 Jul 2016 às 21:30)

Máxima de hoje em Martim Longo 41,9° (na minha "mini-estação")

A previsão é que amanhã desça um pouco durante uns dias e depois volte a subir.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Jul 2016 às 22:30)

Máxima de 37,3ºC e atual de *32,5ºC.* Se o vento não muda, a noite vai ser muito má. 

Realmente excelente desenvolvimento em Espanha, já rebentou qualquer coisinha a leste da Serra mas é só.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jul 2016 às 00:32)

Boas,
Vento de SE moderado a forte, intensificou-se do nada, mas este vento pouco refresca.
*28,5ºC*
Hoje devo ter a primeira mínima tropical do ano.
Humidade muito baixa, *23% 
*


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jul 2016 às 00:46)

Por Estremoz também muito vento... 27,4 ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Jul 2016 às 00:49)

Relampeja (cadência baixa) a Oeste.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Jul 2016 às 01:11)

Cadência a ficar bem alta, ainda a Oeste. Raios/relâmpagos bem avermelhados.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jul 2016 às 01:12)

Visto que a vila fica a uma cota baixa, não se consegue avistar nada de jeito, apenas consegui ver dois relâmpagos muito fracos


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jul 2016 às 01:16)

Belo flash agora 
@SpiderVV deves ter uma bela vista


----------



## talingas (4 Jul 2016 às 01:16)

SpiderVV disse:


> Cadência a ficar bem alta, ainda a Oeste. Raios/relâmpagos bem avermelhados.


Confirmo... Tal é a cadência e intensidade que me entra pelo quarto a dentro.. Nem me tinha disto.. A Oeste e um pouco para NO. Pensava que andavam a tirar fotos na minha rua...


----------



## talingas (4 Jul 2016 às 01:29)

Por detrás da serra da penha, quero dizer nessa direcção, tendo como ponto o atalaiao, embora com menos cadência, mas tenho visto as maiores descargas. A oeste são mais clarões agora, mas na direcção da penha, são raios bem definidos.. Isto é cinema mudo..


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Jul 2016 às 01:32)

Está perto da Ponte de Sôr com um núcleo bem forte. Mesmo com prédios a tapar dá para ver os clarões muito bem, está potente!


----------



## trepkos (4 Jul 2016 às 01:44)

Vejo imensos relâmpagos a norte de Évora. Estão a uma grande distância mas a cadência é enorme.


----------



## talingas (4 Jul 2016 às 01:44)

Aconselho o segundo 0:35 (com telemóvel é o que se arranja)


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Jul 2016 às 01:47)

Também gravei algo com o telemóvel, mas ficou com um bocado de ruído, e tenho prédios em frente... Continua bem potente, a célula têm um núcleo impressionante. 26,9ºC com vento moderado de SE.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jul 2016 às 01:58)

Aqui já não consigo ver grande coisa, ainda tentei fazer video com a máquina mas já não se conseguia ver nada de jeito.
*24,5ºC *e o vento acalmou mais, sendo neste momento fraco.


----------



## talingas (4 Jul 2016 às 02:12)

Mas uma coisa é certa arrefeceram cerca de 4°C deste a 01:00h. E continua a descer, estão agora 24,8°C.. Já se pode respirar um bocadinho.. Vento também acalmou, e sobra de S e SE...


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Jul 2016 às 02:30)

Situação já a acalmar.. Temperatura de 24,9ºC e vento de SE a 28 km/h.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Jul 2016 às 05:22)

Chuva e trovoada neste momento.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Jul 2016 às 05:27)

Choveu fraco aqui, mas ouço trovões, confirmo.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Jul 2016 às 05:31)

SpiderVV disse:


> Choveu fraco aqui, mas ouço trovões, confirmo.


Trovões e relâmpagos.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Jul 2016 às 05:32)

Relâmpagos não vejo, estão no sentido oposto. Trovao bem audível agora.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Jul 2016 às 05:36)

Eu vejo bastantes relâmpagos, infelizmente não posso filmar, bem que grande petardo caiu agora!


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jul 2016 às 12:11)

Boas,
Entre as 5h e 6h da manhã ainda se ouviram alguns trovões tal como foi aqui reportado por membros de Portalegre.
Neste momento já há muitas nuvens que já vão tapando o sol mas ainda não há grandes desenvolvimentos, veremos como vai ser ao longo do dia.
Agora estão *30ºC *e *49% HR*


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jul 2016 às 13:46)

Esteve a chover! Eco azul que se formou aqui. Carros todos sujos
*32,1°C *e *45% HR, *está bastante abafado


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Jul 2016 às 17:42)

Boas,
Depois da bela trovoada de madrugada a tarde segue com sol...
De rir é hoje a temperatura máxima prevista por parte do ipma que era de 35ºc e mal passou dos 28ºc.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Jul 2016 às 19:53)

Ainda tirei esta foto já ao final da madrugada antes de ir para o trabalho, aqui a trovoada já tinha acabado:


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jul 2016 às 21:08)

joralentejano disse:


> Esteve a chover! *Eco azul que se formou aqui. Carros todos sujos
> 32,1°C *e *45% HR, *está bastante abafado



Eco azul não, foi mais eco castanho de lama. 

Boas, por aqui, o céu andou nublado e ufa que não choveu nada e ainda bem.  

Máxima: 26.5ºC
mínima: 22.2ºC


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jul 2016 às 21:15)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eco azul não, foi mais eco castanho de lama.


Isso mesmo! ahaha


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jul 2016 às 12:10)

Boas,
Muito calor e poeira, é o que não tem faltado nestes últimos dias.
Neste momento céu limpo mas meio esbranquiçado por causa da poeirada. Está muito abafado, qualquer movimento que uma pessoa faça começa logo a transpirar.
Vento quase nulo.
Tatual: *32,8ºC
32% HR *


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jul 2016 às 18:45)

Célula bastante intensa a passar a Este de Campo Maior visível daqui, já posto fotos.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jul 2016 às 19:21)

Belas células em Espanha, como quase sempre neste tipo de situações, lá crescem como cogumelos, aqui só há quando o rei faz anos.
O céu acabou por limpar bastante.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jul 2016 às 19:26)

Dá para ver daqui essas células em Espanha parece que têm um grande desenvolvimento.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jul 2016 às 19:37)

Célula potente a ESE, tirei várias fotos, aqui ficam:


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jul 2016 às 19:55)

Mais uma, esta é a célula da última foto do post anterior...




Todas passam ao lado, parece que têm medo de entrar em Portugal  em Espanha é que há muitas, mas mesmo assim já vi grandes formações


----------



## lbpt (5 Jul 2016 às 20:16)

joralentejano disse:


> Célula potente a ESE, tirei várias fotos, aqui ficam:





joralentejano disse:


> Mais uma, esta é a célula da última foto do post anterior...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela partilha, muito boas fotos. Se fosse à noite era grande espectáculo.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jul 2016 às 20:22)

lbpt disse:


> Obrigado pela partilha, muito boas fotos. Se fosse à noite era grande espectáculo.


De nada! Obrigado!


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jul 2016 às 20:39)

Brutal o que está a leste daqui trovões audíveis!


----------



## MSantos (5 Jul 2016 às 21:03)

joralentejano disse:


> Brutal o que está a leste daqui trovões audíveis!



Potente Célula a Norte de Campo Maior, que besta!


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jul 2016 às 21:05)

Bela "chaminé" que tem estado ali na fronteira durante todo o dia! Núcleos bem intensos. Entretanto pela Cidade, 29,1ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jul 2016 às 21:22)

Tantos raios! Que lindo!


----------



## lbpt (5 Jul 2016 às 21:23)

Aproveita para veres. É como estar nos EUA.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jul 2016 às 21:32)

Eu daqui não vejo nada, a célula está longe daqui, incrível o desenvolvimento em Espanha.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jul 2016 às 21:56)




----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jul 2016 às 22:47)

Belo festival eléctrico por aqui, já dura á uns bons minutos! é da célula ao pé de Nisa.


----------



## Agreste (6 Jul 2016 às 00:14)

1 noite tropical em maio.
11 noites tropicais em junho.
3 noites tropicais em julho, pelo menos para já...

Faro está a bombar.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2016 às 02:39)

Boas,
Aqui ficam fotos da célula de hoje ao final da tarde:
20:18h




20:27h




20:33h




20:36h




20:39h








Agora os raios que consegui apanhar:
Desculpem a qualidade mas já estava escuro e foi com o telemóvel...












Já tinha saudades de ver uma trovoada assim  entretanto entre as 22h e as 23h houve outra vez festival elétrico.
E agora já vi outro relâmpago, célula bastante forte a norte do distrito.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jul 2016 às 03:01)

Muito boas! Daqui consigo ver os clarões dos relâmpagos a Norte, apesar de nem ter vista para lá! Parece estar potente, até reflexo faz.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2016 às 03:10)

SpiderVV disse:


> Muito boas! Daqui consigo ver os clarões dos relâmpagos a Norte, apesar de nem ter vista para lá! Parece estar potente, até reflexo faz.


Obrigado!


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2016 às 11:48)

Às 4:30h ouvi alguns trovões e também vi relâmpagos, segundo o radar passou uma célula na zona de campo maior.
O dia de hoje também promete ser animado, vamos ver.
Tatual: *30,7°C *


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jul 2016 às 12:06)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Aqui ficam fotos da célula de hoje ao final da tarde:
> 20:18h
> 
> ...


Estão muito boas!, se tivesse uma câmara em condições também tinha tirado fotos aos relâmpagos ontem, tinha uma vista espectacular.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2016 às 12:10)

Davidmpb disse:


> Estão muito boas!, se tivesse uma câmara em condições também tinha tirado fotos aos relâmpagos ontem, tinha uma vista espectacular.


Obrigado! 
Eu fiz um vídeo, e depois tirei print dos momentos em que apareciam os relâmpagos...tenta fazer, dá resultado para quem não têm condições para tirar fotos a trovoadas é a melhor maneira...


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jul 2016 às 12:45)

Cá está o video que fiz ontem, peço desculpa pela qualidade mais foi com o telemóvel:


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jul 2016 às 13:43)

30,3ºC e 42% por aqui, abafado mas céu com muita palha. Agora é rezar pelas trovoadas.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2016 às 17:25)

Nada se passa até ao momento, alguns modelos prevêm mais chuva aqui nesta zona durante a madrugada mas tanto pode chover como não chover.
Mesmo que haja algumas formações interessantes não consigo ver nada graças a estas nuvens altas 
Máx: *33,8ºC*
Min: *18,3ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2016 às 18:09)

Já são visiveis as células de Espanha, vão crescendo com força 
________
A última saída do GFS para aqui está mesmo, WOW
Mais de 50mm para aqui e mais de 60mm para Campo Maior, enlouqueceu


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jul 2016 às 18:25)

joralentejano disse:


> Já são visiveis as células de Espanha, vão crescendo com força
> ________
> A última saída do GFS para aqui está mesmo, WOW
> Mais de 50mm para aqui e mais de 60mm para Campo Maior, enlouqueceu


Pois é, tenho dúvidas estes eventos são sempre imprevisíveis... a aladin também coloca bastante chuva a partir da noite de hoje. Na rua está quente e bastante húmido, mesmo não fazendo nada transpira-se


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2016 às 18:32)

Davidmpb disse:


> Pois é, tenho dúvidas estes eventos são sempre imprevisíveis... a aladin também coloca bastante chuva a partir da noite de hoje. Na rua está quente e bastante húmido, mesmo não fazendo nada transpira-se


Não vou ganhar esperanças, já se sabe como é nestas situações mas o HIRLAM está parecido ao GFS, se se concretiza-se seria um dia bastante animado por aqui, era bom por um lado mas mau por outro, estas chuvas só vêm a estragar...


----------



## trepkos (6 Jul 2016 às 19:21)

Por aqui só calor, muito calor e abafado.

A poeira na atmosfera é tanta que chega a parecer nevoeiro.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jul 2016 às 19:45)

Céu a ficar carregado por aqui, mas nada de especial ainda. As células estão todas na serra.







30,9ºC e 42%.

Edit: Algumas células a formar-se no mesmo sítio de ontem.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 20:11)

Grande célula em Mourão, pela trajectória poderá chegar a Arronches. Outra célula passou em Beja.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 20:17)

Davidmpb disse:


> Cá está o video que fiz ontem, peço desculpa pela qualidade mais foi com o telemóvel:



 contei 9 descargas em dois minutos!


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 20:20)

joralentejano disse:


> Aqui ficam fotos da célula de hoje ao final da tarde:



 fabuloso! Muito bem apanhado.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2016 às 20:38)

StormRic disse:


> fabuloso! Muito bem apanhado.


Obrigado!!


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 20:40)

A célula de Mourão mantém-se robusta, aproxima-se de Alandroal, continua a trajectória dirigida a Elvas (W) e Arronches.

O que se vê de Arronches?


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2016 às 20:43)

A célula que está a atravessar o Alentejo junto à fronteira já é visível daqui:
à 10 minutos atrás:




Tirada agora mesmo:


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2016 às 20:59)




----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2016 às 21:08)

Relâmpago! céu com aspeto medonho...


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2016 às 21:20)

Tanto raio mesmo em frente de casa


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jul 2016 às 21:23)

Por aqui só algumas nuvens mais negras a Norte, da célula, de resto, nada. As células estão todas a crescer na vertente Este da serra, deixando a cidade sem absolutamente nada. Compreensível, dada a direção do vento, infelizmente.

28,7ºC.


----------



## trepkos (6 Jul 2016 às 21:24)

Potentíssima trovoada a chegar a Évora. Tanto raio e trovão junto. Enorme cadência.


----------



## trepkos (6 Jul 2016 às 21:33)

Continua a carregar.


----------



## PedroMAR (6 Jul 2016 às 21:35)

Por Évora já chove


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 21:37)

trepkos disse:


> Potentíssima trovoada a chegar a Évora. Tanto raio e trovão junto. Enorme cadência.



Essa célula formou-se há menos de uma hora. As DEAs não estão a ser registadas pelo blitz, mas o IPMA sim.

Trajectória sul-norte, a Leste da cidade.


----------



## trepkos (6 Jul 2016 às 21:38)

Entretanto já parou o espectáculo todo, foi de pouca dura. Chove moderadamente.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 21:39)

A célula de Elvas parece ir passar entre Arronches e Campo Maior. Tem ecos moderados, laranja, mas pode reactivar-se a qualquer momento.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2016 às 21:41)

Até agora, foi o melhor que consegui:








A qualidade é sempre ruim mas é o melhor que se pode arranjar...


----------



## trepkos (6 Jul 2016 às 21:48)

Esmoreceu muito. Deve estar a chover bem em são miguel de machede.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2016 às 21:53)

Já chove  a trovoada terminou.


----------



## trepkos (6 Jul 2016 às 22:03)

Lá vai dando sinais de vida de tempos a tempos e vai chovendo fraco. Vai ficar tudo sujo de terra.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jul 2016 às 22:13)

Tal como ontem consegui ver várias descargas para norte


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 22:31)

joralentejano disse:


> Até agora, foi o melhor que consegui:



 estranha descarga esta, andou à volta da base da nuvem até se decidir.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jul 2016 às 22:35)

Ainda rebentam umas células a Sul. 27,7ºC. Começa a ficar um pouco infernal, a ver se vem algum aguaceiro...


----------



## trepkos (6 Jul 2016 às 22:43)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ainda rebentam umas células a Sul. 27,7ºC. Começa a ficar um pouco infernal, a ver se vem algum aguaceiro...



Aqui está igual... choveu e piorou ainda mais o calor, está muito humido.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jul 2016 às 22:44)

Vários relâmpagos para sul!


----------



## PTG (6 Jul 2016 às 22:47)

Hoje máxima de 32,3°C e mínima de 24,9°C. Avistam-se relâmpagos!!!! Era bom que chovesse!


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jul 2016 às 22:52)

Belos flashes a Sul!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (6 Jul 2016 às 22:53)

Hoje à tarde estive em Évora, de onde saí por volta das 20:20. O céu estava ameaçador mas não se passava (ainda) nada. Ao chegar a Portel, por volta das 20:50, apanhei este céu fantástico! Claro que as fotos, feitas com o telemóvel, não mostram o enorme espetáculo de luz, cor e formas que o céu exibia!


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jul 2016 às 22:57)

Estremoz; chuva moderada... Grandes flash`s a leste...


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jul 2016 às 23:04)




----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2016 às 23:08)

Trovoada intensa, está cada vez mais perto, muitos relâmpagos e trovões, o chão até estremece. Vento forte e e vai pingando.
À pouco choveu bem...ambiente mais fresco


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jul 2016 às 23:17)

A célula a Sul já morreu, pelo menos trovoada já não tem, mas deu uns flashes gigantescos mesmo, belos raios! A esperança mantém se para a que está a SE. 25,9ºC.

Um pequeno gif que fiz:


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2016 às 23:25)

Chuva moderada  atividade elétrica já acabou.
Está muito fresquinho, que bem sabe 
*19,1ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2016 às 23:38)

Granizo!


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2016 às 23:55)

Está de volta, relâmpago e trovão bem fortes


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jul 2016 às 23:55)

Vento moderado com "drop" na pressão, e um relâmpago.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jul 2016 às 00:03)

Aumenta a cadência de flashes.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jul 2016 às 00:12)

Este encandeou! Que estoiro!


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2016 às 00:13)

QUE BOMBA!!


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2016 às 00:32)

A estação meteorológica do Assumar deve estar com algum problema, vi um video de que lá estava  a chover muito e a estação regista apenas 0.1mm
_______
Entretanto o GFS insiste no dilúvio de amanha, 40mm para aqui e 70mm para Campo Maior  tal era. Acho que num dia chovia mais que as médias do mês de Junho, Julho e Agosto  juntas


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jul 2016 às 01:05)

Mais uma "pipoca" a crescer a Sul, vamos ver. 24,3ºC.

Edit: Trovão.

Edit 1:28: Já chove.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jul 2016 às 01:39)

Chove bem agora! 23,8ºC, só aumenta mesmo a humidade, com 75%.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2016 às 01:41)

Célula a SSE já com trovoada, a descarga foi junto ao paredão da Barragem do Caia.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jul 2016 às 01:56)

Estremoz: houve-se trovoada intensa à volta da cidade, nos últimos dez minutos...

EDIT (02h20): já passou; durou só dez minutos...


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jul 2016 às 02:13)

Vão se regenerando células a Sul, alguns relâmpagos, maioria intra-nuvem a SW.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jul 2016 às 03:29)

Mais uns relâmpagos que apanhei, em GIF. Parece que acabou por hoje, amanhã há mais, as previsões são igualmente interessantes.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2016 às 09:23)

Chove com muita intensidade!


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jul 2016 às 09:30)

Troveja moderadamente e chove fraco. Parece estar se a formar ainda mais a seguir. Trovões também  mais altos.

Edit 9:45: Cada vez mais audíveis.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Jul 2016 às 09:53)

Trovoada por aqui também já algum tempo


----------



## trepkos (7 Jul 2016 às 10:37)

Trovoada em Montemor e chuva com intensidade.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jul 2016 às 11:06)

Estremoz: aguaceiros dispersos... Trovoada desde as 10h15.

Em altitude (500 hPa) temos um núcleo depressionário passando sobre o Baixo Alentejo/Algarve, levando ao predomínio da nebulosidade procedente de sueste no interior e de nordeste no litoral. A parte mais instável desse núcleo encontra-se no sector norte.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Jul 2016 às 11:26)

A trovoada por aqui já dura desde as 9h, neste momento fortes roncos, chove moderado.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jul 2016 às 11:43)

Confirmo a trovoada mais forte. Anda bem perto, cerca de 3 segundos entre raio e trovão.


----------



## trepkos (7 Jul 2016 às 11:49)

Já troveja em Évora


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jul 2016 às 11:59)




----------



## Gerofil (7 Jul 2016 às 12:05)

Está definida uma linha de instabilidade que avança para oeste/noroeste, rodando em torno de um núcleo situado mais a sul... Esta linha de instabilidade irá avançando para o Ribatejo...

Por Estremoz continua e chuva e a trovoada, por vezes mais intensa... mas o Rain Alarm prevê que deixe de chover dentro de 10 ou 15 minutos...


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2016 às 12:11)

Trovoada toda a manhã, chove torrencialmente agora


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jul 2016 às 12:12)

Aqui mais a Norte na cidade todos os núcleos começam a enfraquecer, e qualquer raio tem uma cadência extremamente baixa a SW. Dá para lavar a vista, mas nunca se aguentam totalmente até aqui. Pelo menos está uma brisa mais fresca - 21,0ºC e 80% HR.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jul 2016 às 12:20)

12h15


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2016 às 12:25)

Boa célula a Sul, grande raio e trovão logo de seguida. Trovoadas umas atrás das outras, mesmo à antiga 
Começa novamente a pingar.


----------



## Agreste (7 Jul 2016 às 12:27)

primeira trovoada em Faro... está tudo muito difuso.
Céu encoberto.

segunda trovoada.

Não sei pra onde vai evoluir o tempo porque não se percebe qual é o ponto dominante.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jul 2016 às 12:28)

Por aqui nada mais que paisagens bonitas, a ver se as células aí a Sul se aguentam até aqui mas duvido. Há imenso tempo que não vejo uma boa trovoada mesmo em cima da cidade.

Entretanto:


----------



## Agreste (7 Jul 2016 às 12:30)

mais trovoada... ao longe, a sudeste no mar? ou talvez no interior?
Não chove.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jul 2016 às 12:30)

Agreste disse:


> primeira trovoada em Faro... está tudo muito difuso.
> Céu encoberto.
> 
> segunda trovoada.
> ...


Em Faro? A sério? O radar não acusa nada...


----------



## Agreste (7 Jul 2016 às 12:33)

já ouvi mais de 5 trovões, ao longe... já se vê no radar a trovoada quase em cima de Faro.
Está a choviscar em Estói, a norte da cidade.


----------



## vitoreis (7 Jul 2016 às 12:34)

Trovoada seca em Faro.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Jul 2016 às 12:36)

Isto aqui tem sido mais trovoada do que chuva, mas já deu para uma regazita.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jul 2016 às 12:37)




----------



## Agreste (7 Jul 2016 às 12:38)

nunca se sabe Gerofil... trovoadas muito localizadas no verão são sempre sinal de enxurrada.


----------



## Agreste (7 Jul 2016 às 12:40)

as trovoadas deixaram de se ouvir...


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2016 às 12:41)

Gerofil disse:


>


Para aqui também prevê essa chuvada desde ontem na saída das 12z


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jul 2016 às 12:41)

A linha de instabilidade estende-de desde Portalegre até Faro; a sua progressão é para oeste... portanto, possibilidade também de aguaceiros e trovoadas para todo o barlavento do Algarve...


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Jul 2016 às 12:44)

Estas trovoadas são sempre uma lotaria... quem tiver a "sorte" de apanhar as melhores células vê grandes chuvadas.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2016 às 12:47)

Bem, que dilúvio


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jul 2016 às 12:54)

joralentejano disse:


> Bem, que dilúvio



De certa forma o relevo tem estado a favorecer o desenvolvimento da actividade convectiva ao longo da manhã de hoje no Alto Alentejo; as massas de ar procederem de sueste (vale do Guadiana), a uma cota relativamente mais baixa, e quando entraram no Alentejo, a uma cota relativamente mais alta, favorecem o desenvolvimento vertical..
Da mesma forma tem o efeito contrário, quando a linha de instabilidade entra no vale do Tejo, a uma cota inferior, perdendo vigor...


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jul 2016 às 13:03)

Vai chovendo fraco após um ronco. Parece que é mais o anúncio da chuva do que a trovoada.  21,4ºC.


----------



## Rachie (7 Jul 2016 às 13:06)

Ontem esteve céu nublado o dia todo e calor. Ainda valeu uns mergulhos na praia fluvial de Alcoutim. Hoje está mais quente e com algumas abertas mas as nuvens que andam aqui à volta são bem mais ameaçadoras. Mas como aqui em Martim Longo passa tudo ao lado... 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 HD através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2016 às 13:06)

Célula que está a Sul, com trovoada...




Também se ouvem trovões do lado da serra.
Ambiente bastante fresco, bom para arejar a casa, *21,2ºC
4.3mm *acumulados no Assumar.


----------



## Agreste (7 Jul 2016 às 13:07)

a trovoada parece-me desfeita nesta altura. Céu já menos nublado.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jul 2016 às 13:22)

Começa já a abrir o sol... Radar muito fraquinho.


----------



## trepkos (7 Jul 2016 às 13:28)

Tudo a passar a Norte ou a Sul da cidade, nada aqui em cima.

Ouvem-se trovões ao longe, tem sido uma constante.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2016 às 13:50)

Céu muito escuro para SE,  há mais células em desenvolvimento...


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2016 às 14:16)

Chove bem...
Está assim para Sul:


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Jul 2016 às 14:22)

o céu vai clareando e o sol começa a espreitar, a precipitação é de até ao momento 4.8mm, mas se abrir isto depressa seca.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2016 às 15:51)

Chove de novo, as pingas são tão grandes que até chega a parecer granizo...


----------



## Rachie (7 Jul 2016 às 17:18)

Mértola.  Esta nuvem branca cresce a olhos vistos. 






Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 HD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Rachie (7 Jul 2016 às 17:47)

Mina de São Domingos 

Ouve-se trovoada e veem-se raios bem definidos para Espanha. 

(a água da tapada está quentinha,  20° de temperatura do ar. Não fosse estar trovoada...  :-D )






Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 HD através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2016 às 18:12)

Célula em desenvolvimento a Sul


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jul 2016 às 18:23)

Ouve-se trovoada forte a nordeste de Estremoz (entre Estremoz e Arronches)...

EDIT (18h55): Celula mais ou menos estática sobre Vila Fernando, já com um topo muito bem elevado... Nota-se claramente que em altitude o vento já rodou para norte e empurra o topo da célula para sul.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2016 às 18:32)

Estão-se a desenvolver várias células, eu a pensar que isto já tinha acabado...
Ouvem-se trovões e já chove


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2016 às 18:38)

Está assim:


----------



## Agreste (7 Jul 2016 às 18:42)

no alentejo vindima-se mais cedo que no douro portanto estaremos ai a 6 semanas talvez... a ver se a trovoada não começa a vindima mais cedo.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Jul 2016 às 19:12)

Valeu pela manhã, porque de tarde isto foi muito fraco...
Precipitação acumulada: 5mm


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2016 às 23:33)

Corte Sines, margem esquerda do Guadiana um pouco a norte de Mértola, acumulou hoje *31,5 mm* distribuídos em dois períodos:

- das 12h25 às 15h30: *13,7 mm*
- das 16h46 às 18h00: *17,8 mm*, dos quais *8,9 mm em 10 minutos*.

Para além desta estação, apenas os *4,9 mm* de Mora, das 10h às 11h, e os *3,8 mm* de Viana do Alentejo, das 12h às 13h, são os acumulados mais significativos de hoje na região sul.


----------



## comentador (8 Jul 2016 às 11:26)

Bom dia, 

Ontem em Alvalade acumulou 3,1 mm. Numa zona próxima a 5 Km da vila acumulou 7 mm e noutras zonas nem choveu, trovoadas são assim mesmo, afecta umas zonas e outras não.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jul 2016 às 23:05)

Com a nortada que se faz sentir, até dá para assar frangos a esta hora, com 29.8ºC. 

Em Tavira, está melhor para assar frangos, com 32.2ºC. 

O IPMA subiu para 35ºC, a máxima para amanhã e o aviso amarelo está na gaveta que pode derreter com o calor.


----------



## 1337 (8 Jul 2016 às 23:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Com a nortada que se faz sentir, até dá para assar frangos a esta hora, com 29.8ºC.
> 
> Em Tavira, está melhor para assar frangos, com 32.2ºC.
> 
> O IPMA subiu para 35ºC, a máxima para amanhã e o aviso amarelo está na gaveta que pode derreter com o calor.


Para dormir aí só com AC? ou há outros truques? é doentio mesmo.


----------



## Rachie (9 Jul 2016 às 01:01)

1h da manhã e ainda marca 26.9° com 21% de humidade. Hoje não há quem durma! :-D

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 HD através de Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (9 Jul 2016 às 08:04)

Em Faro a temperatura máxima de ontem foi entre as 23h e a meia-noite. 

Hoje tem estado a noite toda na casa dos 30C.

:O


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jul 2016 às 09:24)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Com a nortada que se faz sentir, até dá para assar frangos a esta hora, com 29.8ºC.
> 
> Em Tavira, está melhor para assar frangos, com 32.2ºC.
> 
> O IPMA subiu para 35ºC, a máxima para amanhã e o aviso amarelo está na gaveta que pode derreter com o calor.



Já existem estações nos 33ºC/34ºC se continuar o vento de leste...


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jul 2016 às 09:28)

Até a estação do colega @ecobcg  no sitio das Fontes registou uma minima de 24,2ºC!!
Estamos a falar de um local onde habitualmente ocorre inversão térmica, impressionante!
Claro que se tivesse estado vento nulo, mesmo com brisa de leste, tinha havido na mesma arrefecimento nocturno, ainda assim é uma valor notável.


----------



## Rachie (9 Jul 2016 às 13:00)

Mínima por Martim Longo 22.9
Neste momento 35.4. Ao meio dia já estava na casa dos 35. Já marcou 35.6.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 HD através de Tapatalk


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jul 2016 às 18:55)

Às 17h00 as temperaturas registadas nas estações do IPMA demonstravam o dia quente que estamos a ter hoje (mais um!), com uma máxima de 36,6ºC em Portimão, por exemplo, com muitos locais no Alentejo acima dos 38ºC e muitos outras zonas também acima dos 30ºC.

As estações meteorológicas do Sítio das Fontes e de Carvoeiro, marcam neste momento 36,6ºC e *35,1ºC *(máxima do ano até agora em Carvoeiro) respectivamente. No Sítio das Fontes a máxima de hoje já chegou aos *39,9ºC* às 17h15.
http://meteofontes.cm-lagoa.pt/
http://meteofonteslitoral.cm-lagoa.pt/

Muito calor mesmo! 

PS: A máxima já subiu aos *35,5ºC* entretanto em Carvoeiro... junto ao mar... impressionante


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jul 2016 às 19:10)

Boas,
Dia de muito calor, ainda temos tanto pela frente e eu já estou farto visto que está a ser mais um verão tórrido 
Max: *40,2°C *
Min: *16,7°C *

Agora vento moderado de NW e *35,2°C *


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jul 2016 às 19:33)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Dia de muito calor, ainda temos tanto pela frente e eu já estou farto visto que está a ser mais um verão tórrido
> Max: *40,2°C *
> Min: *16,7°C *
> ...


Pois, já somos 2 nunca mais chega é o outono, ainda temos muito que sofrer.
Hoje estive por Castelo de Vide a máxima foi de *36ºc* e a mínima de *23ºc*, onde moro no Reguengo hoje a mínima não baixou dos 25ºc.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Jul 2016 às 19:38)

Subida da temperatura acentuada já notável nas estações de Albufeira e Vilamoura, vento a rodar de SW / W  para NW / N 







Máxima de *37,9ºC* em Vila Nova de Cacela


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jul 2016 às 20:54)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 34.0ºC
mínima: 24.9ºC
actual: 29.4ºC

Aleluia, o IPMA acordou e colocou o Algarve sob aviso amarelo. 



1337 disse:


> Para dormir aí só com AC? ou há outros truques? é doentio mesmo.



O truque é comprar Angelicalm e dorme-se que nem um anjo.  Agora, mais a sério, eu dormi a noite toda e não tenho AC, mas no quarto virado a norte tinha 25ºC, só dormi com uma fila de buracos da persiana aberta e com a janela aberta uns 3 cms, com o vendaval de norte fazia circulação de ar, mas o que salvou foi a semana mais fresca e com céu nublado e que fez descer a temperatura. Quando, o quarto está a 30ºC, é dar um duche de água fria antes de dormir que baixa a temperatura e consegues logo dormir, pior é a meio da noite quando acaba a frescura.


----------



## 1337 (9 Jul 2016 às 22:08)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.
> 
> Máxima: 34.0ºC
> mínima: 24.9ºC
> ...


Eu esta semana que passou tive 3 noites tropicais e dias tórridos, só conseguia adormecer por volta das 4 da manhã, agora imagino aí, por exemplo esta noite ás 4 da manhã ainda estavas nos 30ºC, é qualquer coisa de horrível


----------



## PTG (9 Jul 2016 às 23:24)

Hoje pela minha zona máxima de 35,6°C e mínima de 26,7°C. Estão neste momento 29,0°C.


----------



## Mike26 (10 Jul 2016 às 00:50)

(A reportar a partir de Vale Parra, perto da Guia, Albufeira)

Confirmo o que a malta aqui do sul tem andado a relatar: dia tórrido o de hoje. A máxima por aqui chegou aos *36,7ºC*  incrível o facto de perto das 19h30 ainda se terem registado* 34ºC. *

Incrível é também o facto de a esta hora haver muita estação a registar *30ºC *aqui na costa sul  olá Verão!


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jul 2016 às 12:51)

1337 disse:


> Eu esta semana que passou tive 3 noites tropicais e dias tórridos, só conseguia adormecer por volta das 4 da manhã, agora imagino aí, por exemplo esta noite ás 4 da manhã ainda estavas nos 30ºC, é qualquer coisa de horrível





1337 disse:


> Eu esta semana que passou tive 3 noites tropicais e dias tórridos, só conseguia adormecer por volta das 4 da manhã, agora imagino aí, por exemplo esta noite ás 4 da manhã ainda estavas nos 30ºC, é qualquer coisa de horrível



A noite que passou foi um pesadelo dormir, não fez vento nenhum, uma verdadeira sauna. 

Hoje e amanhã vai ser o inferno no Algarve, hoje máxima de 35ºC e amanhã de 37ºC, com estas condições vamos ver se não passa aí nenhum louco e meta o Algarve a arder como acontece nestas situações. 

O GFS não coloca melhorias nem a curto e nem a médio prazo, Julho a continuar assim, pode ser um dos Julhos mais quentes de sempre. 

Neste momento, sigo com 31.0ºC e nem a brisa de sudoeste refresca hoje.


----------



## Agreste (10 Jul 2016 às 13:21)

tomar banho de água morna antes de dormir porque nem sequer vem fria da canalização... Não temos água fria. 
redes mosquiteiras nas janelas e janela aberta toda a noite... é assim a noite de sono num 1º andar em Faro. 

Dia muito quente em Faro, poeira no ar.


----------



## Rachie (10 Jul 2016 às 13:54)

Aqui pelo nordeste também tem sido complicado adormecer. Ontem à noite lá corria uma aragem fresca mas tínhamos de estar a favor do vento. Nos sítios abrigados não se sentia fresco nenhum. Neste momento sigo com 34.7 e a mínima foi 21.1.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 HD através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jul 2016 às 21:06)

Boas,
O dia foi quente mas agora já corre um ventinho fresco...
Estão *27,1°C 
*
FORÇA PORTUGAL!!


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jul 2016 às 14:36)

Boas,
Madrugada bem fresca, a mínima foi de *14,2ºC*
Agora vento moderado de NW e estão *31,3ºC*
Temos de aproveitar hoje e amanhã porque na quarta o inferno está de volta


----------



## Agreste (11 Jul 2016 às 16:27)

noite complicada... 24ºC junto ao mar, dentro da cidade um pouco mais. 

o que vale é que o jogo de ontem não deixou ninguém dormir.

pela manhã já apanhei 37ºC em viagem automóvel nas hortas de Faro.


----------



## Agreste (11 Jul 2016 às 17:48)

32ºC????

vai lá, vai... acho que estão 40ºC.
o vento é quente.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jul 2016 às 18:07)

Boas,
A meio da tarde apareceram algumas nuvens, o vento de NW esteve sempre presente e por isso não foi um dia muito quente.
Máx: *32,1ºC*
Min: *14,2ºC
*
Tatual: *31,5ºC*
*
*


----------



## MikeCT (11 Jul 2016 às 18:14)

Noite infernal com 25,9º de mínima em Faro (cidade)

Hoje já chegou aos 38,2ºC, neste momento 37,6ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jul 2016 às 21:33)

Boas, por aqui, dia de inferno.  

Máxima: 36.4ºC  
mínima: 24.1ºC
actual: 29.4ºC


----------



## frederico (12 Jul 2016 às 06:46)

Uns dias de férias pelo Algarve, noite muito complicada a Leste de Tavira junto ao litoral, Nortada muito rija, nunca vi nada assim, não me recordo de ventos tão fortes numa noite ao longo dos 17 anos que vivi ininterruptamente no Algarve mais 12 anos de férias no Verão! Passei a noite a cuidar de árvores para não serem partidas pelo vento, umas tílias jovens  com uns 2.5 m de altura foram quase partidas pela ventania. Vários ramos partidos, a máquina da relva andou no ar, baldes e cestos nem se fala. Há rajada que devem ter atingido velocidades extraordinárias, várias dezenas de kms/h. Já não é a primeira noite assim este ano, mas esta foi a pior. Os mais velhos dizem que não se lembram de nortadas tão rijas e prolongadas no Verão, desde 2003 ou 2004 que acontece quase todos os Verões.


----------



## comentador (12 Jul 2016 às 11:24)

É uma coisa que também noto no verão são as nortadas muito violentas de há uns anos para cá. As pessoas mais velhas dizem que antigamente as nortadas eram mais fracas e havia dias no verão em que pouco ou nada soprava o vento. Estou a falar do Alentejo, é claro que cada região tem as suas características. Aqui temos tardes muito complicadas, é uma das provas das mudanças climáticas. Outro aspecto tem a ver com o Sol, que hoje em dia nota-se a escaldar bem na pele mesmo nalguns dias de inverno, é um sol perigoso.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jul 2016 às 14:16)

Boas,
Mínima de *13,1ºC*

Agora vento moderado de NW e estão *29,8ºC*


----------



## MikeCT (12 Jul 2016 às 18:12)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Mínima de *13,1ºC*



Bem que fazia falta umas noites frescas assim aqui por Faro...dentro de casa a temperatura ronda os 30ºC
Max. hoje para já nos 35,3ºC, mais logo entra a nortada e os valores andam acima dos 30º pela noite dentro...


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jul 2016 às 19:10)

MikeCT disse:


> Bem que fazia falta umas noites frescas assim aqui por Faro...dentro de casa a temperatura ronda os 30ºC
> Max. hoje para já nos 35,3ºC, mais logo entra a nortada e os valores andam acima dos 30º pela noite dentro...


Bem, isso por ai está complicado, nós ainda tivemos direito a estes dois dias mais frescos mas amanhã já volta outra vez o inferno.
__________
A máxima foi aos *31,7ºC
*
Agora vento moderado com algumas rajadas fortes de NW
Tatual: *28,6ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jul 2016 às 22:35)

Boas, por aqui, dia de um pouco menos de inferno.

Máxima: 34.3ºC
mínima: 21.7ºC
actual: 26.7ºC

Desde de dia 8, a máxima não desce dos 33ºC, amanhã vamos para o 4º dia em aviso amarelo. Os modelos não dão melhorias dos próximos tempos, a partir de 5ª feira entra o levante e com ele as noites tornam-se insuportáveis sem vento.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2016 às 02:00)

Boas,
A noite segue fresca, o vento é quase nulo...
Estão *15,7°C
*


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jul 2016 às 11:30)

Estremoz: finalmente tempo fresco com temperatura mínima de 12,9 ºC. A temperatura máxima deverá ficar-se pelos 33,0 ºC, muito abaixo dos dias mais quentes do início deste mês.


----------



## trovoadas (13 Jul 2016 às 11:37)

A 10 dias não se vislumbra nenhuma trégua. Calor infernal e resta saber onde isto vai parar...


----------



## homem do mar (13 Jul 2016 às 11:49)

A previsão a 10 Dias nunca é muito fiável no entrants até Domingo isto vai viral um forno


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jul 2016 às 12:45)

Depois de 2 dias mais frescos, o mau tempo está de regresso.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2016 às 17:10)

Boas,
Os dias quentes estão de volta...
O vento acalmou durante a noite e a mínima foi bastante baixa, não esperava, boa amplitude. Também havia bastante orvalho e alguma neblina.
Máx: *33,6°C*
Min: *10,4°C *
Tatual: *33,1°C*

Se a previsão 10 dias do IPMA se concretiza-se a partir de sexta feira teria 40°C todos os dias, tem-se mantido essa previsão, que horror


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jul 2016 às 17:17)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Os dias quentes estão de volta...
> O vento acalmou durante a noite e a mínima foi bastante baixa, não esperava, boa amplitude. Também havia bastante orvalho e alguma neblina.
> Máx: *33,6°C*
> ...


Na previsão automática para Arronches chega aos 42 e 43ºc


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2016 às 17:42)

Davidmpb disse:


> Na previsão automática para Arronches chega aos 42 e 43ºc


E 44°C para elvas  tal era a loucura... também ainda não percebi a ausência de aviso amarelo aqui para o distrito, parece que só contam as temperaturas previstas para portalegre...


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jul 2016 às 17:59)

joralentejano disse:


> E 44°C para elvas  tal era a loucura... também ainda não percebi a ausência de aviso amarelo aqui para o distrito, parece que só contam as temperaturas previstas para portalegre...


Com 44ºc era é vermelho, penso que amanhã já vão activar o aviso amarelo.


----------



## homem do mar (13 Jul 2016 às 22:12)

Davidmpb disse:


> Com 44ºc era é vermelho, penso que amanhã já vão activar o aviso amarelo.


acho que já dão 45 para elvas e mourão


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jul 2016 às 22:36)

trovoadas disse:


> A 10 dias não se vislumbra nenhuma trégua. Calor infernal e resta saber onde isto vai parar...



Nem uma noite sem ser tropical se vê no horizonte e máximas sempre acima dos 32ºC.  Pelo andar da carruagem, ainda levamos com algum dia com máxima absolutamente louca, o recorde de Julho de 2004 ainda pode acontecer. 

Máxima: 33.0ºC
mínima: 21.0ºC


----------



## trovoadas (13 Jul 2016 às 23:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Nem uma noite sem ser tropical se vê no horizonte e máximas sempre acima dos 32ºC.  Pelo andar da carruagem, ainda levamos com algum dia com máxima absolutamente louca, o recorde de Julho de 2004 ainda pode acontecer.
> 
> Máxima: 33.0ºC
> mínima: 21.0ºC



Sim o meu comentário vinha nesse sentido... pelo menos aos 40 acredito que seja bem possível. Não se vê actividade nenhuma no Atlântico que possa refrescar isto, só se tivermos alguma sinóptica que traga ventos se sueste.


----------



## homem do mar (13 Jul 2016 às 23:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Nem uma noite sem ser tropical se vê no horizonte e máximas sempre acima dos 32ºC.  Pelo andar da carruagem, ainda levamos com algum dia com máxima absolutamente louca, o recorde de Julho de 2004 ainda pode acontecer.
> 
> Máxima: 33.0ºC
> mínima: 21.0ºC





algarvio1980 disse:


> Nem uma noite sem ser tropical se vê no horizonte e máximas sempre acima dos 32ºC.  Pelo andar da carruagem, ainda levamos com algum dia com máxima absolutamente louca, o recorde de Julho de 2004 ainda pode acontecer.
> 
> Máxima: 33.0ºC
> mínima: 21.0ºC


quem sabe se não vai ser possível bater o record da mínima de portalegre


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jul 2016 às 02:26)

Boas,
A noite segue fresca com vento nulo e *18,5°C
*


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jul 2016 às 17:52)

Boas,
Máx: *36,1ºC*
Min: *11,6ºC
*
Agora estão *35,4ºC *e vento fraco de leste.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jul 2016 às 18:04)

Estremoz: máxima de 35,1 ºC


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jul 2016 às 23:53)

Boas,
A noite segue fresca, estive na rua e já tinha algum frio aos braços, mas sabe muito bem visto que durante o dia é um forno...
Estão *20,3ºC *e o vento é nulo.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jul 2016 às 00:04)

Entretanto por aqui o vento é forte, com uma noite a escaldar. Coisas da serra... 28,0ºC e 47 km/h de nordeste.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jul 2016 às 01:30)

Estremoz: 25,0 ºC


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jul 2016 às 11:50)

Boas,
Tempo muito quente e seco 
Vento moderado de leste e estão *32,9°C 
19% HR
*
Saiu agora mesmo um carro dos bombeiros...


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jul 2016 às 13:37)

*34,8ºC*
Está tudo murcho graças a esta lestada...


----------



## Rachie (15 Jul 2016 às 14:20)

36.4° neste momento. 

Mínima tropical de 20.9°.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jul 2016 às 18:01)

Máx: *37,6ºC*
Min: *15,8ºC*
Até meio da madrugada a temperatura esteve num sobe e desce constante graças ao vento.

Agora vento fraco de leste e estão *36ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jul 2016 às 22:41)

Boas,
Estive numa quinta de uns familiares meus junto a uma das ribeiras, aproveitei e levei um dos sensores de temperatura pois aquele local para inversões é bem potente...
Sai de lá à pouco já com *17,4°C...*
Para além da ribeira aquele local tem vários cursos de água ( que ainda estão a correr), o fresquinho sabia mesmo bem. No próximo inverno vou fazer alguns registos lá.
Aqui não vila sigo ainda com *25,1°C *


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2016 às 22:49)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Estive numa quinta de uns familiares meus junto a uma das ribeiras, aproveitei e levei um dos sensores de temperatura pois aquele local para inversões é bem potente...
> Sai de lá à pouco já com *17,4°C...*
> Para além da ribeira aquele local tem vários cursos de água ( que ainda estão a correr), o fresquinho sabia mesmo bem. No próximo inverno vou fazer alguns registos lá.
> Aqui não vila sigo ainda com *25,1°C *



Estaremos cá  para ver esses registos.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jul 2016 às 00:04)

Estremoz com Sábado muito quente... 36,4 ºC

27,5 ºC por agora


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jul 2016 às 13:09)

Boas,
Por aqui já estão *35,4°C*


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jul 2016 às 20:36)

Boas,
Hoje não houve vento quae nenhum, e ainda dava uma sensação de maior caloro carro ainda chegou a marcar *41ºC*
Máx: *39,4ºC*
Min: *16,3ºC
*
Agora vento nulo e estão *30,9ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jul 2016 às 00:54)

Boas,
A noite por aqui segue agradável com *23,7°C*
Ao pé do rio à pouco estavam 20°C


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jul 2016 às 01:13)

30,3ºC com vento moderado de Nordeste... Hoje estive por Beja, mais especificamente Portel, estava extremamente desagradável na rua, uns 37ºC pelo meio da tarde. Máxima de 36,5ºC aqui em Portalegre.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jul 2016 às 13:05)

Boas,
Hoje é que vai ser muita poeirada também.
*37,3°C 
*


----------



## Agreste (17 Jul 2016 às 15:46)

11 noites tropicais em junho... desde o início do verão têm sido quase todas.

Junho - 19; 20; 21; 23; 24; 28; 29; 30;

Julho - 03; 04; 05; 09; 10; 11; 12; 14; 15; 16; 17;

19 em 29 dias de verão... a este ritmo vamos passar as 40 noites.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jul 2016 às 18:22)

Boas,
Dia muito quente  durante a tarde surgiram alguns cumulus...
Máx: *40,1ºC*
Min: *18,2ºC*

Agora estão *37,8ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jul 2016 às 18:41)

Estremoz: céu parcialmente nublado e 36,7 ºC. A temperatura máxima de hoje chegou aos 38,6 ºC (16h46).


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jul 2016 às 18:46)

Boas, 
Mais um dia quente...
Máxima de *36.5º*c e mínima de *24ºc*, e com isto já se passaram as 10 noites tropicais este mês...
E não vejo grande melhoria nos modelos


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jul 2016 às 02:45)

24,0ºC em descida com vento de Sul, finalmente algum fresco a entrar pela janela para arrefecer as casas...


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jul 2016 às 12:36)

Estremoz: dia segue mais fresco que ontem...

Este mês a máxima de 38,6 ºC já se repetiu por três vezes: dias 3, 9 e 17...


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jul 2016 às 13:04)

Boas,
Mínima de *16,2°C *

Hoje já está menos calor...
Estão *33,3°C *


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jul 2016 às 17:30)

Boas,
A máxima foi aos *37,6ºC*
Amanhã vai outra vez aos 40ºC. O pior disto tudo é este inferno não ter fim à vista! 

Estão *36,8ºC *com vento moderado de SW.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Jul 2016 às 19:06)

Tudo muito mais tranquilo. Passagem dos meios aereos 5/5 min. 
32.6¤ Tudo a ajudar!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jul 2016 às 22:24)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e o levante a fazer-se ouvir.

Máxima: 30.1ºC
mínima: 21.7ºC
actual: 24.1ºC

O resto do mês, será sempre com noites tropicais e muito dificilmente, o cenário mudará.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jul 2016 às 02:25)

Boas,
Noite bastante fresca...
Sigo com *17,1°C *


----------



## Agreste (19 Jul 2016 às 09:55)

(24/31) Julho 2015 - NT-NT-NT-NT-05-06-07-08-09-NT-11-12-13-14-15-16-17-18-19-20-21-22-23-24-NT-26-27-28-29-30
(13/19) Julho 2016 - NT-NT-03-04-05-NT-NT-NT-09-10-11-12-NT-14-15-16-17-18-19


----------



## comentador (19 Jul 2016 às 10:11)

Bom dia,

No Baixo Alentejo manhã com aguaceiros por vezes fortes e com trovoada.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (19 Jul 2016 às 10:35)

Estou neste momento a reportar da praia de Monte Gordo. Sigo com aguaceiros fracos a moderados... Que dia de praia estragado, espero que melhore.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (19 Jul 2016 às 11:17)

Entretanto o sol já brilha.

Segue uma foto de quando estava a dizer adeus à praia:


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jul 2016 às 12:19)

Estremoz: Tempo quente com períodos de céu muito nublado.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Jul 2016 às 12:32)

Boas,
Por aqui céu limpo e calor. Mais uma noite tropical.
Mas parece que vamos ter 2/3 dias de descanso


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jul 2016 às 15:09)

Boas,
Dia com muita poeira e calor...
Sigo com *36,1ºC*


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jul 2016 às 15:47)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Estou neste momento a reportar da praia de Monte Gordo. Sigo com aguaceiros fracos a moderados... Que dia de praia estragado, espero que melhore.



Dia de praia estragado?! Ehehe!
Está calor... abafado... água do mar quentinha... queres melhor?


----------



## Agreste (19 Jul 2016 às 17:08)

está um bocado sufocante isto hoje... por causa da humidade.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Jul 2016 às 18:05)

De repente o céu ficou muito nublado, até parece que vai chover. mas não deve passar disto.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jul 2016 às 18:10)

Depois de uma noite bem fresca, vem um dia muito abafado   a sensação devia ser mais de 40ºC. dias e dias seguidos de temperaturas acima dos 35ºC 
Máx: *37,6ºC*
Min: *15,3ºC*
janelas abertas toda a noite para aproveitar...

O sol mal consegue aparecer graças a esta poeirada toda...
 
Tatual: *36,7ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Jul 2016 às 18:28)

joralentejano disse:


> Depois de uma noite bem fresca, vem um dia muito abafado   a sensação devia ser mais de 40ºC. dias e dias seguidos de temperaturas acima dos 35ºC
> Máx: *37,6ºC*
> Min: *15,3ºC*
> janelas abertas toda a noite para aproveitar...
> ...


Aí as noites ainda refrescam, aqui não...


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jul 2016 às 19:16)

Estremoz: tarde de céu muito nublado com chuviscos fracos... *barro*. 

Máxima de 36,3 ºC


----------



## Agreste (19 Jul 2016 às 19:42)

não é das piores descargas de pó do deserto mas isto está sujo e peganhento...


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jul 2016 às 20:19)

Davidmpb disse:


> Aí as noites ainda refrescam, aqui não...


Ai é mesmo complicado arrefecer de noite, mas mesmo que as mínimas aqui sejam mais baixas as casas continuam a ser um autêntico forno, durante o dia as temperaturas são muito altas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2016 às 20:53)

Boas, por aqui, dia com muita poeira. Se visse um camelo dizia que estava no deserto. 

Máxima: 33.4ºC
mínima: 22.8ºC
actual: 28.1ºC

Quem me dera estar na praia assim com este tempo, dentro de água a levar com água do mar por baixo e água da chuva por cima, era uma maravilha.  Até com chuva torrencial está-se bem na praia, com este bafo.


----------



## vamm (19 Jul 2016 às 22:27)

Boa noite

Hoje está a ser um dia bom de pó, lama e alguma chuva 
Por agora vão caindo alguns aguaceiros lamacentos, coisa de pouca duração, mas com pingas bem grossas.


----------



## vamm (19 Jul 2016 às 22:37)

Já faz trovoada para ajudar à festa!


----------



## comentador (19 Jul 2016 às 22:37)

vamm disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Hoje está a ser um dia bom de pó, lama e alguma chuva
> Por agora vão caindo alguns aguaceiros lamacentos, coisa de pouca duração, mas com pingas bem grossas.



É caso para dizer que até faz pó na lama, lolol. Por Alvalade Sado também vai chovendo, neste momento chove um aguaceiro mais forte.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jul 2016 às 23:08)

Às 20h20 e às 20h25...


----------



## Agreste (19 Jul 2016 às 23:20)

também já esteve a chuviscar em Faro... o chão esteve molhado.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jul 2016 às 00:46)

Aguaceiros de lama por aqui 
_____________
Off topic: alguém percebe da nova atualização do Imgur? eu não estou a conseguir meter fotos aqui


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jul 2016 às 01:39)

Chuva fraca, já está tudo molhado, ambiente bastante fresco. que bem sabe 
Tatual: *18,3ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jul 2016 às 01:48)

joralentejano disse:


> Off topic: alguém percebe da nova atualização do Imgur? eu não estou a conseguir meter fotos aqui


Tenta transferir as fotos pelo site mesmo, não pela aplicação.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jul 2016 às 02:10)

Tiagolco disse:


> Tenta transferir as fotos pelo site mesmo, não pela aplicação.


eu costumo meter pelo o site, mas agora também atualizou e agora está tudo diferente...


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jul 2016 às 02:13)

joralentejano disse:


> eu costumo meter pelo o site, mas agora também atualizou e agora está tudo diferente...


Pelo telemóvel continua tudo igual...


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jul 2016 às 02:19)

Tiagolco disse:


> Pelo telemóvel continua tudo igual...


Pelo computador nem por isso...parece que terei de começar a meter as fotos no fórum a partir de outro site.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jul 2016 às 05:00)

Finalmente algum ar fresco que se preze, apesar de continuar a não ser suficiente para arrefecer as casas de forma apreciável. 19,2ºC e 70% HR com vento fraco de Oeste.

Fenómeno estranho na pressão com a passagem da "pseudo-linha"... Não chegou a chover por aqui, no entanto.


----------



## trepkos (20 Jul 2016 às 09:11)

Aqui choveu terra durante a noite. maldito tempo este,  ou faz 40 graus ou chove terra.

Ha muito tempo que não via os carros num estado destes.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Jul 2016 às 09:38)

Boas,
Por aqui finalmente uma noite mais fresca com cerca de 15ºc de mínima. Não choveu nada por aqui e ainda bem, para chover lama vale mais estar assim.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jul 2016 às 14:08)

Boas,
Carros todos sujos graças à chuva de ontem 

O dia segue com céu limpo e *32,4°C *


----------



## MikeCT (20 Jul 2016 às 21:59)

Quase 22h e ainda estão 32ºC em Faro cidade...
Max do dia 32,6 pelas 21:01

Vai ser uma noite daquelas...


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jul 2016 às 22:28)

MikeCT disse:


> Quase 22h e ainda estão 32ºC em Faro cidade...
> Max do dia 32,6 pelas 21:01
> 
> Vai ser uma noite daquelas...



Ainda, fosse só esta noite, estávamos nós bem. Pior, é que já vamos a caminho da 13ª noite tropical seguida e sem luz ao fundo do túnel. Amanhã, então com 37ºC previstos de máxima, vai ser o horror.

Máxima: 32.8ºC
mínima: 23.7ºC
actual: 27.7ºC


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jul 2016 às 23:00)

Boas,
Depois de tantos dias seguidos, finalmente um dia com temperatura abaixo dos 35ºC 
Máx: *33,8ºC*
Min: *16,3ºC*

Tatual: *20,3ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jul 2016 às 23:18)

Estremoz: temperaturas a regressarem a valores próximos ao normal ... mínima de 19,1 ºC e máxima de 33,8 ºC. O barro sobre os carros esta manhã era bastante notório.



algarvio1980 disse:


> Ainda, fosse só esta noite, estávamos nós bem. Pior, é que já vamos a caminho da 13ª noite tropical seguida e sem luz ao fundo do túnel.



O Algarve deverá persistir com os elevados valores de temperatura nos próximos dias, com a rotação do vento para nordeste.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2016 às 00:40)

Portalegre a beneficiar bem do vento de NW, como costuma ser. NE torra, NW alivia. 






19,2ºC com vento fraco a moderado de WNW. Já dá para arrefecer as casas ainda mais que ontem.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jul 2016 às 01:47)

Boas,
A noite segue bem fresca com algum vento de NW, janelas todas abertas para o ar circular...
*17,8°C *


----------



## MikeCT (21 Jul 2016 às 08:27)

Em Faro (cidade) a mínima esta noite foi de 25,7ºC, numa noite praticamente sem vento.

Neste momento vento nulo e 28,2º C. 

Esperam-se 37ºC de max em Faro


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jul 2016 às 23:16)

Estremoz: grande ventania esta noite...


----------



## Agreste (21 Jul 2016 às 23:39)

Boa noite desde a selva algarvia...

neste momento aqui na selva de Faro estamos com 27ºC e pouco falta para a meia noite. 

as temperaturas das últimas noites foram as seguintes...

14 - 22,3ºC
15 - 22,1ºC
16 - 23,0ºC
17 - 22,9ºC
18 - 23,1ºC
19 - 23,4ºC
20 - 24,0ºC
21 - 22,1ºC


----------



## joralentejano (22 Jul 2016 às 13:01)

Boas,
Mais uma noite bem fresca e de algum vento...o dia também não segue muito quente, estão *28,7°C 
*


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Jul 2016 às 13:58)

O vento moderado de NW é o que tem marcado estes últimos 3 dias... por conseguinte menos calor... amanhã roda para NE e o esturro já regressa.


----------



## AnDré (22 Jul 2016 às 14:18)

Agreste disse:


> Boa noite desde a selva algarvia...
> 
> neste momento aqui na selva de Faro estamos com 27ºC e pouco falta para a meia noite.
> 
> ...



A EMA de Faro quebrou hoje a sequência de 8 dias consecutivos com mínimas tropicais, mas foi por muito pouco. A previsão para os próximos dias é de nova sequência. 

Em Tavira a mínima foi de 20,5ºC, e foi a 14ª mínima tropical consecutiva. A julgar pelas previsões deve chegar às 20 ou mais.


----------



## homem do mar (22 Jul 2016 às 20:20)

AnDré disse:


> A EMA de Faro quebrou hoje a sequência de 8 dias consecutivos com mínimas tropicais, mas foi por muito pouco. A previsão para os próximos dias é de nova sequência.
> 
> Em Tavira a mínima foi de 20,5ºC, e foi a 14ª mínima tropical consecutiva. A julgar pelas previsões deve chegar às 20 ou mais.


Uns sítios com tantas em outros sem nada por estes lados ainda não tive nenhuma.


----------



## Agreste (22 Jul 2016 às 20:57)

AnDré disse:


> A EMA de Faro quebrou hoje a sequência de 8 dias consecutivos com mínimas tropicais, mas foi por muito pouco. A previsão para os próximos dias é de nova sequência.
> 
> Em Tavira a mínima foi de 20,5ºC, e foi a 14ª mínima tropical consecutiva. A julgar pelas previsões deve chegar às 20 ou mais.



nos gráficos que não são informação oficial a mínima não baixou dos 20ºC

Já no ano passado insistimos com isto... têm de ser alterados os critérios para as ondas de calor serem declaradas. A persistência de valores mínimos de temperatura elevados tem de ser critério de alarme. O número de noites tropicais tem de ser um critério de alarme. 

Em junho tivemos 11 noites tropicais..
Em julho vamos com 16.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jul 2016 às 21:01)

Agreste disse:


> nos gráficos que não são informação oficial a mínima não baixou dos 20ºC
> 
> Já no ano passado insistimos com isto... têm de ser alterados os critérios para as ondas de calor serem declaradas. A persistência de valores mínimos de temperatura elevados tem de ser critério de alarme. O número de noites tropicais tem de ser um critério de alarme.
> 
> ...



É preciso ter azar, a minima foi de 19,9ºC

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08554&ano=2016&mes=7&day=22&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Agreste (22 Jul 2016 às 21:01)

se nós já conseguimos que o IPMA ajustasse as suas previsões de temperatura para o fenómeno que aqui se verificava do vento de norte ou noroeste fazer disparar as temperaturas ao final da tarde... também havemos de classificar o numero de noites tropicais previsíveis como um critério de aviso à população.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jul 2016 às 21:20)

AnDré disse:


> A EMA de Faro quebrou hoje a sequência de 8 dias consecutivos com mínimas tropicais, mas foi por muito pouco. A previsão para os próximos dias é de nova sequência.
> 
> Em Tavira a mínima foi de 20,5ºC, e foi a 14ª mínima tropical consecutiva. A julgar pelas previsões deve chegar às 20 ou mais.



Até ao final do mês, as noites serão todas tropicais. Eu também tive mais uma noite tropical com 20.0ºC. 

Nos últimos dias, as temperaturas andam no aviso amarelo e aonde anda esse aviso amarelo no Algarve?

O IPMA nem segue os critérios de emissão, quanto mais colocarem aviso amarelo por causa das noites tropicais. Aposto com vocês, como se repetisse a temperatura de Julho de 2004 como o aviso vermelho não era lançado.

Ontem, a máxima prevista era de 37ºC, hoje de 35ºC, amanhã 34ºC, logo vejo aqui 72 horas de temperaturas dentro do aviso amarelo e aonde ele está, está na gaveta que o turista pode ficar alarmado e fugir daqui.  

Todos os anos, a história é a mesma e ainda não aprenderam, a única coisa que já aprenderam foi com as temperaturas  e já estão mais reais do que antigamente que havia dias que era o descalabro total. 

As informações prestadas pela ARS Algarve dão goleada pesada ao IPMA, no que toca ao calor, aliás a ARS Algarve tem o Algarve em aviso amarelo desde 4ª feira devido às altas temperaturas.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jul 2016 às 02:00)

Boas,
A noite segue fresca, está- se bem na rua. 
Estão *19,3°C *


----------



## Agreste (23 Jul 2016 às 09:10)

23,4ºC de mínima...

Estamos _on fire_.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jul 2016 às 14:09)

Boa Tarde!
O dia segue quente mas mesmo assim ainda não está mau, a partir de amanhã é que será pior.
Vento fraco a moderado de leste e estão *33,8ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jul 2016 às 20:16)

Boas,
Max: *35,6°C*
Min: *14,8°C *

Nuvem de fumo muito grande vinda de Espanha neste momento
Tatual: *30,7°C *


----------



## Hitchens (23 Jul 2016 às 21:29)

Boa noite caros forenses. Sendo um regular seguidor do Fórum há uns anos, decidi agora criar uma conta para que possa começar a reportar a partir de Pavia, Évora, terra para a qual me mudo em breve. Lisboa é demasiado desinteressante, meteorologicamente falando.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Jul 2016 às 21:43)

Hitchens disse:


> Boa noite caros forenses. Sendo um regular seguidor do Fórum há uns anos, decidi agora criar uma conta para que possa começar a reportar a partir de Pavia, Évora, terra para a qual me mudo em breve. Lisboa é demasiado desinteressante, meteorologicamente falando.


Bem vindo! 
Olha que Lisboa só é desinteressante no verão.


----------



## Hitchens (23 Jul 2016 às 22:04)

Obrigado. Só digo isto pelo facto de viver no centro de Lisboa há mais de três décadas (e muito pouca dinâmica climatérica para observar) e das vezes que fui a Pavia apanhei quase sempre eventos convectivos. Será beginner's luck? Espero que não.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (24 Jul 2016 às 08:28)

Hitchens disse:


> Boa noite caros forenses. Sendo um regular seguidor do Fórum há uns anos, decidi agora criar uma conta para que possa começar a reportar a partir de Pavia, Évora, terra para a qual me mudo em breve. Lisboa é demasiado desinteressante, meteorologicamente falando.



Roma e Pavia não se fizeram num dia.
Olhe que Pavia só fica do distrito de Évora e não propriamente muito perto,  fica sim no concelho de Mora.
Meteorologicamente falando, sim pode ser mais interessante que Lisboa, em alguns aspetos relacionados com temperaturas extremas ou trovoadas.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Jul 2016 às 14:27)

Boas,
O dia segue muito quente, grande bafo de leste 
Sigo com *37,2°C *


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jul 2016 às 14:39)

Estremoz: 36,2 ºC às 14h00.


----------



## Agreste (24 Jul 2016 às 16:54)

32ºC em Faro mas como toda a gente sabe... o barco só sai ao final da tarde com o vento de noroeste ou norte.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (24 Jul 2016 às 20:12)

Boa tarde, alguém me pode dizer qual o site onde é mais real a temperatura da água no Sul do país? Vou amanhã para baixo e gostaria de saber como está o mar!

Obrigado!


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Jul 2016 às 20:30)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Boa tarde, alguém me pode dizer qual o site onde é mais real a temperatura da água no Sul do país? Vou amanhã para baixo e gostaria de saber como está o mar!
> 
> Obrigado!


O ipma disponibiliza um mapa muito bom:
https://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/sst/index.jsp?area=iberia


----------



## Pedro Mindz (24 Jul 2016 às 20:33)

Tiagolco disse:


> O ipma disponibiliza um mapa muito bom:
> https://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/sst/index.jsp?area=iberia



Obrigado!


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jul 2016 às 20:37)

Estremoz: hoje entre os 23,4 ºC de mínima e os 37,4 ºC de máxima, temperaturas habituais aqui no Alentejo em situações de tempo quente... nada de extraordinário.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Jul 2016 às 21:38)

Boas,
Máx: *38,6ºC*
Min: *16,8ºC
*
Neste momento está a aparecer uma brisa...
Tatual: *28,1ºC*


----------



## aoc36 (24 Jul 2016 às 22:38)

Por Albufeira as 22:37 está 28,4c


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2016 às 22:56)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e sueste com um esquentador ligado nas nossas águas algarvias. 

Máxima: 33.4ºC
mínima: 22.3ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Jul 2016 às 23:00)

32,1ºC atuais, máxima de 36,0ºC e mínima de 27,0ºC. Volta o calor insuportável.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jul 2016 às 01:59)

Ainda 30,2ºC...


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jul 2016 às 09:45)

Estremoz: calor, calor, calor... mínima de 26,0 ºC. A temperatura máxima deverá rondar hoje os 38,5 ºC.


----------



## Agreste (25 Jul 2016 às 12:44)

Faro - noites tropicais em julho. Algumas incorreções foram retiradas.

2016 - 18, faltam 6 noites para acabar o mês.
2015 - 21
2014 - 7
2013 - 12
2012 - 9
2011 - 13
2010 - 23
2009 - 10
2008 - 10
2007 - 11
2006 - 15
2005 - 12
2004 - 15
2003 - 10
2002 - 10
2001 - 9
2000 - 11


----------



## homem do mar (25 Jul 2016 às 13:15)

vendo as previsões é bem provável que chegue Às 24 noites tropicais neste ano.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Jul 2016 às 13:26)

Boas,
Muito calor por aqui, não há vento nenhum 
Tatual: *38,6°C
*
Hoje facilmente vai aos 40°C


----------



## Agreste (25 Jul 2016 às 17:44)

água do mar quase tropical... vai andar toda a semana nos 24ºC-25ºC... podendo eventualmente chegar aos 26ºC.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Jul 2016 às 18:39)

Agreste disse:


> água do mar quase tropical... vai andar toda a semana nos 24ºC-25ºC... podendo eventualmente chegar aos 26ºC.


Será um prenuncio para um Outono fora de série...
Os próximos dias vão ser de forno e não há fim à vista. A ver se Faro chega aos 40ºc...


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jul 2016 às 19:00)

trovoadas disse:


> Será um prenuncio para um Outono fora de série...


Penso que já no final desta semana poderemos perceber a influência desse "caldo". Os valores de CAPE vão estar elevados na sexta feira em todo o território algarvio.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jul 2016 às 21:18)

Estremoz: máxima de 39,1 ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jul 2016 às 21:54)

Hoje a EMA de Évora(Aeródromo) foi aos *41,3ºC.*
Interessante a diferença de 1,3ºC entre a máxima horária e máxima do dia.
Isto pode ser um bom pronuncio para os registos de hoje...


----------



## joralentejano (25 Jul 2016 às 22:05)

Boas, 
Max: *40,8°C *(nova máxima do ano)
Min: *17,9°C *

Muito fumo hoje ao por do sol...
Agora *29,1°C *e algum vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jul 2016 às 22:11)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Max: *40,8°C *(nova máxima do ano)
> Min: *17,9°C *
> 
> ...



Boas,

Por aquilo que vejo mesmo com maximas muito altas, essa inversão é valente ao ponto de nunca teres mínimas tropicais.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Jul 2016 às 01:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Por aquilo que vejo mesmo com maximas muito altas, essa inversão é valente ao ponto de nunca teres mínimas tropicais.


Sim, mas depende da zona da vila, tenho sorte de viver na zona mais baixa e próxima do rio, já na zona alta da vila é diferente, ainda hoje presenciei essa diferença, aqui sentia-se um fresquinho mas na zona alta até transpirava.
_________
Ainda *24,5°C *


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jul 2016 às 03:07)

*32,0ºC*, inacreditável. Há um tempo que algo do género não acontecia. Vento moderado de NE a estabilizar a temperatura. Que inferno. 

Edit: Vento enfraquece ligeiramente, 31,8ºC a descer. É impressionante o que o vento constante do quadrante leste faz às temperaturas, basta diminuir que a temperatura desce imediatamente.

Edit 2: Viragem do vento para Sul, baixaram quase 3ºC! 29,4ºC.

Edit 3: 26,8ºC e 30 na cidade. Inversão térmica...


----------



## Agreste (26 Jul 2016 às 09:40)

19ª noite, 31 noites este ano. 

extremos do mês: 
máxima - 37,6ºC, dia 12
mínima - 24,0ºC, dia 21 e hoje dia 26.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Jul 2016 às 13:26)

Boas,
Mas um dia infernal 
Sigo com *37,8°C *e vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jul 2016 às 14:39)

SpiderVV disse:


> *32,0ºC*, inacreditável. Há um tempo que algo do género não acontecia. Vento moderado de NE a estabilizar a temperatura. Que inferno.
> 
> Edit: Vento enfraquece ligeiramente, 31,8ºC a descer. É impressionante o que o vento constante do quadrante leste faz às temperaturas, basta diminuir que a temperatura desce imediatamente.
> 
> ...



Onde moro, noto perfeitamente o mesmo, ou seja , o facto de ser uma zona muito ventosa faz que que o vento de leste  permaneça e a mínima seja alta, ainda anteontem  tive uma minima de 26,1ºC, em zonas menos ventosas, o vento acaba por soprar muito fraco e tem mais tendência a ter variação do quadrante, o que faz com que a temperatura caia logo.


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Jul 2016 às 16:09)

Por Arronches às 13h... Claro que com o carro ao sol era de esperar...


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Jul 2016 às 16:14)

SpiderVV disse:


> *32,0ºC*, inacreditável. Há um tempo que algo do género não acontecia. Vento moderado de NE a estabilizar a temperatura. Que inferno.
> 
> Edit: Vento enfraquece ligeiramente, 31,8ºC a descer. É impressionante o que o vento constante do quadrante leste faz às temperaturas, basta diminuir que a temperatura desce imediatamente.
> 
> ...



Off- Topic: @SpiderVV as noites tem sido impossíveis de suportar... Se o tempo não refresca, algum dia tenho de meter-me no congelador...


----------



## ecobcg (26 Jul 2016 às 16:17)

*39,8ºC* de máxima no Sitio das Fontes... tá quentinho... 

(Corrigi o valor.. não chegou mesmo aos 40,0ºC :P )


----------



## jonas (26 Jul 2016 às 16:19)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Por Arronches às 13h... Claro que com o carro ao sol era de esperar...


Deve estar insuportavel!


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Jul 2016 às 16:24)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off- Topic: @SpiderVV as noites tem sido impossíveis de suportar... Se o tempo não refresca, algum dia tenho de meter-me no congelador...


Off topic: vale mais pôr a cama na rua e dormir lá, uma vez fiz isso e não me arrependi


----------



## belem (26 Jul 2016 às 16:29)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Por Arronches às 13h... Claro que com o carro ao sol era de esperar...



Se for dentro do carro (e ao sol), esse valor de temperatura é bastante normal...

Lembro-me de uma vez ver 54ºc e achei que era uma sensação normal, tendo em conta que o carro estava ao sol num dia quente de verão... Portanto, valores acima de 55ºc devem ser atngidos com alguma facilidade, dentro de certos carros e em certas regiões.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Jul 2016 às 17:15)

Boa tarde,
Deixei uma sauna para vir para outra sauna coisa temporária, reporto hoje desde Castelo de Vide.
Aqui na sauna de Castelo de Vide ontem a máxima foi de* 37.2ºc *e a mínima de de *26.9ºc.*
Hoje ligeiramente menos, estão agora *35.4ºc*


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Jul 2016 às 19:19)

Nuvem de fumo por aqui, só cheira a mato queimado e este vento não ajuda.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jul 2016 às 19:39)

Confirmo a nuvem de fumo do incêndio no Crato. A mínima acabou por ser de 23,6ºC após a viragem súbita do vento de madrugada. Máxima de 36,3ºC e atualmente estão 32,6ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Jul 2016 às 19:49)

Boas,
Max: *39,6°C*
Min: *18,2°C*

Muito fumo para os lados da serra...
Neste momento vento moderado de NW e estão *34,8°C *


----------



## MikeCT (26 Jul 2016 às 20:53)

Em Faro(cidade) a temperatura está a subir bem desde as 20h onde estavam 30ºC.
São 20:50 e estão 33,6ºC e a subir, sendo esta a máx do dia...

edit: 33,8ºC às 21:00


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jul 2016 às 23:02)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor. 

Máxima: 32.4ºC
mínima: 23.5ºC
actual: 27.5ºC

Pior, vai ser no domingo com temperaturas perto dos 40ºC no Algarve. Está bonito isto. Calor insuportável, já não sei o que é uma noite bem dormida há dias e ainda o Verão vai a meio, até Outubro vais ter muito que penar e vamos ver se teremos um Agosto mais suave como no ano passado ou será bruto como o Julho. Julho pode acabar com 27 noites tropicais por aqui.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jul 2016 às 23:14)

Estremoz: hoje mais fresco que ontem... máxima de 37,9 ºC mas agora está a descer moderadamente... 23,2 ºC agora; na noite passada (de ontem para hoje) não tinha descido dos 25,3 ºC.

Esta tarde levantou-se vento e também muito cheiro a fumo no ar (céu parcialmente rosado devido à presença de fumo).

Para amanhã deverá continuar a descida de temperatura, que já não deverá passar dos 36,0/36,5 ºC...


----------



## joralentejano (26 Jul 2016 às 23:33)

Boas,
A noite segue fresca com algum vento de NW, que bem saber ter uma noite mais fresca pelo meio 
Tatual: *22,8°C *


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jul 2016 às 07:44)

Estremoz: início da manhã com tempo fresco e denso nevoeiro.


----------



## Agreste (27 Jul 2016 às 11:42)

frescos por umas décimas... 19,7ºC de mínima.


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Jul 2016 às 16:38)

Boa tarde

Depois de uma manhã fresquinha, voltamos a ter as resistências do forno ligadas... Por Arronches devemos ter uns 35/36º C por esta hora... 
Logo à noite já estou a preparar-me para outra noite tropicaliente...


----------



## joralentejano (27 Jul 2016 às 16:46)

Boas,
Depois da manhã ter sido fresca e com nevoeiro, a tarde segue quente...
Máx: *35,5°C*
Min: *14,7°C*
Tatual: *35,2°C *


----------



## Tempestas (27 Jul 2016 às 16:51)

Aqui pelo Barrocal Algarvio (Loulé) ainda se aguenta: 30,3ºC (16:34). Paulatinamente a aumentar à ordem de 0.2ºC por hora. Não é como pelo Interior Alentejano, mas só se aguenta bem no AC.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Jul 2016 às 17:12)

Tempestas disse:


> Aqui pelo Barrocal Algarvio (Loulé) ainda se aguenta: 30,3ºC (16:34). Paulatinamente a aumentar à ordem de 0.2ºC por hora. Não é como pelo Interior Alentejano, mas só se aguenta bem no AC.


Bem vinda!!


----------



## Tempestas (27 Jul 2016 às 17:18)

joralentejano disse:


> Bem vinda!!



Obrigada, joralentejano. Pergunta em relação aos teus dados meteo: tens valores anuais da pluviosidade para a tua região?


----------



## joralentejano (27 Jul 2016 às 17:21)

Tempestas disse:


> Obrigada, joralentejano. Pergunta em relação aos teus dados meteo: tens valores anuais da pluviosidade para a tua região?


Aqui para Arronches não....


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jul 2016 às 02:48)

Boas,
A noite segue fresca, estão *19,8ºC *e o vento é nulo...
*71% HR 
*


----------



## Agreste (28 Jul 2016 às 09:18)

uma noite que tinha tudo para finalmente ser bem mais fresca e que não chegou a ser. 
Mais uma mínima tropical.


----------



## Tempestas (28 Jul 2016 às 11:35)

Agreste disse:


> uma noite que tinha tudo para finalmente ser bem mais fresca e que não chegou a ser.
> Mais uma mínima tropical.



Por Loulé nao baixou dos 25,2 C.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jul 2016 às 13:38)

Boas,
Depois de uma noite fresca, o dia segue muito quente...
Estão *37,5°C*


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Jul 2016 às 14:21)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Depois de uma noite fresca, o dia segue muito quente...
> Estão *37,5°C*



@joralentejano como isto está hoje, vamos voltar a atingir os 40ºC antes do final do dia...


----------



## Tempestas (28 Jul 2016 às 14:58)

Por Loulé vamos nos 29,3ºC (14:45). Ontem estava um pouco mais quente: 30,0ºC. No sábado prevêem-se temperaturas mais amenas, para de seguida aumentarem de novo.

É claro que o "feels like" é bem mais elevado: 32-33ºC. :P


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jul 2016 às 15:01)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @joralentejano como isto está hoje, vamos voltar a atingir os 40ºC antes do final do dia...


Vamos ver, anda lá próximo...Sigo com *38,8°C *


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jul 2016 às 15:04)

Estremoz: 37,4 ºC


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jul 2016 às 17:04)

Máx: *40,2°C*
Min: *16,1°C *

Tenho reparado que já é hábito a EMA de Elvas desaparecer nas horas de maior calor!

Agora vento muito fraco de NW e estão *39,1°C *

Amanhã vai outra vez aos 40°C, ainda bem que vamos ter um descanso este fim de semana


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jul 2016 às 21:46)

Tempestas disse:


> Por Loulé vamos nos 29,3ºC (14:45). Ontem estava um pouco mais quente: 30,0ºC. No sábado prevêem-se temperaturas mais amenas, para de seguida aumentarem de novo.
> 
> É claro que o "feels like" é bem mais elevado: 32-33ºC. :P



Antes de mais, bem-vinda ao fórum. 

Aliás, tirando o sábado com máxima de 28ºC, mas para domingo prevê 35ºC, não vejo a tão anunciada descida de temperatura, nem a mínima vai descer, vamos continuar a termos noites tropicais e só no dia 1 e 2 de Agosto é que existe uma pequena probabilidade de não ser tropical.

Hoje, fui à ponta mais ocidental do Algarve e lá sim, é outro mundo, até sabia bem o ar fresco de Sagres, embora com vento fraco de leste, coisa rara em Sagres não haver vento, até o parque eólico da Raposeira estava parado.


----------



## Tempestas (28 Jul 2016 às 21:58)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Antes de mais, bem-vinda ao fórum.
> 
> Aliás, tirando o sábado com máxima de 28ºC, mas para domingo prevê 35ºC, não vejo a tão anunciada descida de temperatura, nem a mínima vai descer, vamos continuar a termos noites tropicais e só no dia 1 e 2 de Agosto é que existe uma pequena probabilidade de não ser tropical.
> 
> Hoje, fui à ponta mais ocidental do Algarve e lá sim, é outro mundo, até sabia bem o ar fresco de Sagres, embora com vento fraco de leste, coisa rara em Sagres não haver vento, até o parque eólico da Raposeira estava parado.



Obrigada. Também estou curiosa em ver se sábado é, de facto, algo diferente. Pelo que vi, domingo parece estar também associado a alguma nebulosidade... a ver vamos qual a pressão. 

Ahhh... não é à toa que aquele cantinho é chamado de _Promontorium Sacrum _— toda a gente se abrigava por lá, no fresquinho, durante o verão.


----------



## trovoadas (28 Jul 2016 às 23:45)

Tempestas disse:


> Por Loulé nao baixou dos 25,2 C.



Antes de mais dar as boas vindas a mais um conterrâneo Começamos a ser muitos A minha presença pela zona pela zona já não é tão assídua mas é do Algarve que gosto de reportar.
Agora é que vai ser o pandemónio pelos Algarves com "Tempestas" e "Trovoadas"..uii vai ser bonito

Desta feita e como estou pelo reino tenho a reportar que está uma noite fantástica, mais fresca e húmida e com vento praticamente nulo ainda assim arrisco dizer que a temperatura está acima dos 20ºc.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jul 2016 às 23:54)

Estremoz: máxima hoje de 37,7 ºC. Agora já baixou dos 30,0 ºC, mais precisamente 27,8 ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jul 2016 às 00:00)

Noite bastante agradável, estão *23°C *junto ao rio.


----------



## Tempestas (29 Jul 2016 às 00:05)

@trovoadas Aqui na cidade vai pelos 26,1ºC. A máxima de hoje foi de 30,6ºC pelas 18h. Not too bad.


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Jul 2016 às 09:36)

joralentejano disse:


> Máx: *40,2°C*



Acertei em cheio na temperatura 

Bom dia para todos

Novamente uma noite tropical em Portalegre, com 28,5ºC às 01.00h... O gráfico mostra bem o que se passa durante a noite nesta cidade, arriscando-me a dizer que deve ser o local mais quente em Portugal durante a noite...






Baixou para os 23ºC às 06h mas não se notou nada... Vamos esperar pelas próximas noites para ver se a casa refresca.

Por agora, em Arronches, devem estar uns 30º/31ºC, o que indicia mais outro dia bem perto dos 40º C...


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Jul 2016 às 09:50)

Bem bom esteve na 4ª feira com nevoeiro e mínima de 13ºc, quando refresca aqui refresca bem, ontem e hoje já novamente mínimas tropicais, mas a partir de amanhã a temperatura já desce e ainda bem


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Jul 2016 às 09:52)

joralentejano disse:


> Máx: *40,2°C*
> Min: *16,1°C *
> 
> Tenho reparado que já é hábito a EMA de Elvas desaparecer nas horas de maior calor!
> ...


Já deves levar uns dias com 40ºc ou mais não?


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jul 2016 às 10:55)

Davidmpb disse:


> Já deves levar uns dias com 40ºc ou mais não?


Sim, ontem foi o 5° dia...
_______
*31,7°C *


----------



## Tempestas (29 Jul 2016 às 11:55)

Aqui as amplitudes são mínimas, caramba! Máxima ontem de 30,6º, mínima desta noite de 25ºC. Mas havia uma aragem simpática e noite passou-se muito bem.


----------



## trepkos (29 Jul 2016 às 13:16)

Este verão tem sido horrível e um sofrimento, não vinha um verão tão quente há uns 4 ou 5 anos.

Parece que veio para ficar e sempre com 40 graus... pode ser que lá para Novembro arrefeça...


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jul 2016 às 14:18)

*37,3°C *


----------



## belem (29 Jul 2016 às 16:01)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Acertei em cheio na temperatura
> 
> Bom dia para todos
> 
> ...



Temos cidades com temperaturas mínimas médias de verão mais altas e existem certamente regiões no país, com valores ainda mais altos, que estas cidades. Portalegre, pode é ser momentâneamente a mais quente e creio que detém o recorde.


----------



## Tempestas (29 Jul 2016 às 20:02)

Por Loulé o tempo vai fresquinho: 25,5ºC. Uma maravilha. A noite promete ser branda.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jul 2016 às 21:34)

Estremoz: máxima de *37,6 ºC*... mínima de *25,8 ºC*.


----------



## Agreste (29 Jul 2016 às 22:16)

21 noites tropicais se até à meia noite a temperatura não cair abaixo dos 20ºC.
água do mar a 25ºC... 26ºC em Tavira...

finalmente uma noite mais fresca.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jul 2016 às 22:27)

Boas,
Final do dia hoje por aqui:
houve alguma poeira, mas como o vento tem estado de noroeste penso que também é algum fumo dos incêndios do norte e centro...



Máx: *39,3ºC*
Min: *17,1ºC
*
Agora algum vento de NW a refrescar a noite...
Estão *26,4ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Jul 2016 às 08:32)

Bom dia,
Por aqui nevoeiro e chuvisco, já está tudo molhado.


----------



## Agreste (30 Jul 2016 às 09:40)

nem por isso... 20,3ºC no momento mais fresco da madrugada. Sentia-se o tempo bem agradável mas...

22 noites tropicais, o segundo valor mais elevado dos últimos 30 anos, pelo menos.


----------



## Tempestas (30 Jul 2016 às 10:41)

Por Loulé foram 21,7°C às 6h. 

Agora seguimos com 23,2° (–3,2° que ontem).


----------



## joralentejano (30 Jul 2016 às 13:07)

Boas,
Nevoeiro de manhã e agora o dia segue muito mais fresco, grande tombo na temperatura de ontem para hoje...quase menos 10°C...
Sigo com *26,6°C *


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Jul 2016 às 13:13)

Tal como disse ao inicio da manhã chuviscou e ainda acumulou 0.5mm não estava á espera visto que não estava previsto chover.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Jul 2016 às 13:15)

Davidmpb disse:


> Tal como disse ao inicio da manhã chuviscou e ainda acumulou 0.5mm não estava á espera visto que não estava previsto chover.


Hoje também acordei e estava tudo molhado...é incrível a mudança repentina do tempo de um dia para o outro...
Na estação do Assumar ainda acumulou *0.1mm *


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jul 2016 às 20:09)

Boas, por aqui, dia fresco começou as férias e o tempo parvo está aí. 

Máxima: 26.4ºC
mínima: 20.8ºC

Foi a 22ª noite tropical consecutiva do mês (09/07/2016 -  ...) e no total levo 26 noites tropicais (recorde do mês). Vamos ver, se esta noite é quebrada ou não a sequência. Se não, for quebrada na próxima noite, teremos mais 10 noites tropicais consecutivas, sem dúvida, a saga do calor vai continuar e sem um mínimo de descanso à vista.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Jul 2016 às 20:52)

Boas,
Max: *30,2°C*
Min: *17,4°C*

Neste momento vento moderado de NW e estão *24,8°C*
Já merecíamos este descanso.


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Jul 2016 às 21:14)

Boas,

A reportar de Quarteira - Loulé, tarde com temperatura amena e vento de Oeste / WSW.

Por agora o vento já do quadrante Norte, sopra por vezes moderado, sigo com *23,8ºC *


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jul 2016 às 22:54)

@Agreste, estive a ver os dados de Faro.
Nestes 30 dias: Media T.max: 30,6ºC  Media T.min: 21,5
Normal 1981-2010: Media T.max: 29,2ºC Media T.min: 19,1ºC

2,4ºC acima da media da t.min é algo significativo, e voçes que o digam. 
Faltam só os dados de amanhã.


----------



## Orion (30 Jul 2016 às 23:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> @Agreste, estive a ver os dados de Faro.
> Nestes 30 dias: Media T.max: 30,6ºC  Media T.min: 21,5
> Normal 1981-2010: Media T.max: 29,2ºC Media T.min: 19,1ºC
> 
> ...



Penso que é melhor usar a média '71-'00 porque só assim se vê as diferenças reais. Ao se usar as médias de anos muito recentes é normal que as anomalias se esbatam porque se está a incluir alguns dos anos mais quentes conhecidos. Entende-se um eventual aquecimento como irregular (mais ou menos), não linear.

Normal 1971-2000: Media T.max: 29ºC Media T.min: 18,2ºC. *3.3º* acima da média na t. mínima


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jul 2016 às 23:20)

O recorde de noites tropicais que eu tenho é de 54 noites em 2010 (salvo erro). Neste momento, falta 18 noites tropicais, para bater esse valor.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Jul 2016 às 01:49)

Boas,
A noite segue bastante fresca com vento moderado de NW e *17,2°C *


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jul 2016 às 02:13)

Algum nevoeiro já a descer pela serra de Castelo de Vide com 17ºC. Aqui na cidade, nevoeiro em níveis altos também, temperatura a descer lá fora com 16,4ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NW.
28.0ºC em casa, finalmente, depois de andar sempre acima dos 29-30.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Jul 2016 às 09:34)

Boas,
Mais uma manhã fresca, nublada e com nevoeiro, óptimo para refrescar as casas.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Jul 2016 às 10:52)

Boas,
Ontem à noite o céu ficou nublado e assim se manteve com nevoeiro até às 10h, madrugada bastante fresca.
Neste momento o sol já brilha e estão *21,1°C *


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jul 2016 às 12:58)

Boas, por aqui, a noite já não foi tropical com uma mínima de 19.6ºC. Foram 22 noites tropicais seguidas, mas hoje começará um novo ciclo. 

Lá, está o IPMA a não ligar nenhuma aos critérios de emissão, máxima prevista para hoje de 35ºC e amanhã também e o aviso amarelo não é lançado, este IPMA é mesmo uma anedota.  

Enquanto, a ARS Algarve seguindo as previsões do IPMA tem alerta de calor para o Algarve: http://www.arsalgarve.min-saude.pt/portal/?q=node/4877


----------



## Tempestas (31 Jul 2016 às 13:53)

Aqui por Loulé a temperatura desceu aos *19,7ºC* pelas 07:15. Agora vai nos 27,0ºC (13:45; +2,5ºC que ontem). A máxima prevista pelo IPMA é de 33ºC... a ver vamos.


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Jul 2016 às 14:21)

Boas,

Por Quarteira a mínima foi de *19,4ºC
*
Neste momento *27,3ºC*  com humidade a rondar os *60%* e vento fraco de *Sul* / *SSE*

Foto que tirei há pouco:


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Jul 2016 às 19:13)

Boas,

O vento rodou para Norte / NW pouco antes das 18h.

Neste momento só ar quente e seco, temperatura está nos *32,4ºC.
*


----------



## joralentejano (31 Jul 2016 às 22:09)

Boas,
Máx: *31,6°C*
Min: *15,8°C *

Neste momento algum vento de NW e estão *23,4°C *


----------



## Agreste (31 Jul 2016 às 22:10)

22 noites tropicais em Faro... vamos ver se o IPMA confirma.


----------



## Tempestas (31 Jul 2016 às 22:29)

Em Loulé hoje: 
Min *19.7 *às 07:15 (-2.0)
Máx *30.7* às 19:15 (+5.0)


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jul 2016 às 22:30)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 30.9ºC
mínima: 19.6ºC

Vamos ver, se o IPMA, refere as 26 noites tropicais, que tive em Julho.   A estação de Castro Marim deve ter andado por estes valores mais ou menos. 

Julho, foi de facto um mês bastante quente e deve ter sido um dos Julhos com a temperatura mínima mais elevada desde que há registos em Faro.


----------



## MikeCT (1 Ago 2016 às 00:59)

Em Faro (cidade) foram 28 noites tropicais, e por pouco não eram 31

Segue o resumo mensal


----------



## joralentejano (1 Ago 2016 às 01:59)

A noite segue bem fresquinha, o casaco já é necessário! 
Sigo com *16,8°C *e vento nulo.


----------

